# B7100HST Hydrolic issue



## sunshine39 (Feb 10, 2017)

Have a 20 year old B7100HST with Woods 145 loader.

Everything has been working fine with it till yesterday.

Started tractor and without touching loader control, the bucket started slowiy raising.

The spool valve had no effect on the bucket so still up in the air.

Shut down tractor and removed the hoses from loader and connected them to bypass the loader.

Started tractor and the and it moves fine but the 3 point hitch will not raise.

Question, is the same pump that controls the movement the same pump for the loader and hitch?

If it is, any ideas where to start?

Thanks...Sonny


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Did you make a loop with a hose on the hydraulic block? Or did you just run a hose to tank?:usa: Welcome to the site


----------



## sunshine39 (Feb 10, 2017)

rhino said:


> Did you make a loop with a hose on the hydraulic block? Or did you just run a hose to tank?:usa: Welcome to the site


Yes made a loop with hose on hydroaulic block.

interestingly the hydrostatic part works no matter if I have a the hose looping the block or not.

the 3 point hich lifts doesn't work either way

It is almost like there is another pump that just handles the hydrostatic movement of the tractor.

Thanks for answering.


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Yes the HST has its own charge pump. If you crack loose the fitting on the loop hose does oil spray out? Check to make sure oil level is good. And you might want to pull strainer out and check it.:usa:


----------



## sunshine39 (Feb 10, 2017)

rhino said:


> Yes the HST has its own charge pump. If you crack loose the fitting on the loop hose does oil spray out? Check to make sure oil level is good. And you might want to pull strainer out and check it.:usa:


Thanks, I'll check it tomorrow.

Also thing I'll check pressure on block.

Thanks again.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Is there flow knob under seat might have gotten turn.


----------



## sunshine39 (Feb 10, 2017)

Thomas said:


> Is there flow knob under seat might have gotten turn.


Ill have to look for that. Didn't know there was a flow knob under the seat.

Will have to look for it.

Got a gauge coming to check pressures.

Thanks for info on knob under seat.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I had B7100HST 1995,black knob has arrow should point towards the rear for flow to 3 point hitch.


----------



## sunshine39 (Feb 10, 2017)

Thomas said:


> I had B7100HST 1995,black knob has arrow should point towards the rear for flow to 3 point hitch.


I don't see a knob like that on mine. Looking in service manual it looks like different tractors had different ways to take off hydraulics especially if using a rear hydraulic attachment.

I did put a gauge on the hydraulic take off block on the side for the front end loader. It read zero PSI so that probably is why the 3 point hitch doesn't work either.

Funny though, tractor portion works fine, we even push a couple of cars around with it today just fine.

I am leaning toward a pump but also need to pull screens and check them

Thanks for everyone's help...Sonny


----------



## sunshine39 (Feb 10, 2017)

*Fixed*

After changing fluid, filters and cleaning screens it still didn't work so ordered new pump.

Changed pump yesterday and the shaft was sheared off where it connects to the engine.

Now have Lift.

Thanks for everyone's help.

:headclap:


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nothing like happy ending.


----------

